# Suche e-mail formular!



## foxx21 (26. November 2001)

Hallo, weiß nicht ob das jetzt das richtige Forum ist, ich suche ein
e-mail formular für meine website, ich meine so ein ding wo man name e-mail adresse reinschreibt, dann einen text und dann auf abschicken geht und die message dann zu dir per mail kommt,


hmm ,   sorry für die blöde frage *g*


----------



## Dunsti (27. November 2001)

Hi,

das geht entweder so: <FORM ACTION="mailto:deineemail@deinedomain.de" METHOD="post">, dann haste alle Input-Felder in der Mail.
Nachteil: Funktioniert nur, wenn der Besucher in seinem Browser ein Email-Programm angegeben hat, und ausserdem muss er noch auf "senden" im Email-Proramm klicken, damit die Mail rausgeht.

Ansonsten geht das nur mit ASP, PHP, Perl, usw.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## |-|o//o\/\/ (27. November 2001)

*stimmt*

hallo, 

du kannst es wie dunsti schon sagte über die normale form action per mail machen, wobei dann ein emailprogramm des users vorrausgesetzt ist, oder du nutzt ; falls du nicht so die kenntnisse hast, ein fertiges formailer product, hierbei wird dir auf wunsch das formular erstellt und der code generiert zudem wird es über ein anbieterscript versendet. nicht gerade deluxe die aktion , denn selfmade ist am besten , jedoch findest du soetwas hier Anmelden und Los geht`s


----------



## foxx21 (27. November 2001)

ich danke euch, da ich leider noch keine perl asp und php kentnisse habe werd ich mich mal bei diesem formmailer umschaun. 

thx


----------

